
Learn how to create DNS PTR records with Terraform - liviudm
https://liviu.io/2016/terraform-interpolation-dns-ptr-records/
======
liviudm
OP here. I'm a heavy user of Terraform lately and I would be happy to discuss
more with anyone interested in the subject. Feel free to leave a comment.

~~~
brudgers
I wonder what Terraform is [I know I could google it] and why I might want to
use it [even though I probably don't have a use case] and what alternatives I
might consider [if I had a use case].

Good luck.

